# Fishing Journal



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Just curious who keeps one? Been looking at some cool leather journals I like. I'd really like more of a combination hunting/fly fishing one.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

"Dear Diary, 

That fish ignored me again today. That Molly girl is such a tramp. I HATE MY PARENTS!!!"

Wait, not that kind of journal? :lol:


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

LOAH said:


> "Dear Diary,
> 
> That fish ignored me again today. That Molly girl is such a tramp. I HATE MY PARENTS!!!"
> 
> Wait, not that kind of journal? :lol:


That was ridiculously funny LOAH.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

dear diary, LOAH is such a bitch. He won't take me to his honeyhole. 

Singed,
IH8LOAH.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't write in a journal. But I do make notes of each trip on a google docs spreadsheet.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Haaaaaa oh you dbags

Diary,

Loah is whiney whoremonger, hope he dies.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I have kept a fishing journal for about 4 years now, I keep track of things like the time of day, weather and temperature. I make mention of structure, springs, and other areas I find in the water that seem to hold fish. I obviously write down what i was using to catch fish but I also mention hatches I observed. I also write down other "fish patterns" i observe while I am fishing. The journal has really starting paying dividends for me this last 2 years.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

In the past I tried to keep a journal, but as I started caring less and less about how many fish I caught I stopped. In theory I suppose it is a good idea but the reality for me was it was like having a homework assignment after a nice relaxing day on the water.

Once I had a fantastic day of fishing dries in the YNP Lamar area and that night, over a few beers by my campfire, tried to wax eloquent in my journal. I read the entry a few months later and about fell over laughing. That pretty much killed my 'dear fishing diary' days.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

drsx said:


> Haaaaaa oh you dbags
> 
> Diary,
> 
> ...


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> drsx said:
> 
> 
> > Haaaaaa oh you dbags
> ...


They go way back..... 8)


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I used to keep a journal years ago but it just became something that made fishing seam too scientific or somehow took away from the whole "mystique". Seams like there were just so many variables and cooincidences that it would have taken way more input info than I was willing to collect to get any valuable data back. Fishing is fun. I go whenever I can, not because certain things align. 
Of coarse, I always want to do the best I can when I do go, and that's where some kind of primal instinct kicks in. I love fishing, and I believe that the mind has a way of remembering certain factors and conditions that were occurring when certain levels of success were had. 
I'm not bragging in any sense, I just feel that when you enjoy something so much, you remember things to re-achieve the success that gave you such joy. A certain "sixth sense" is attained. It may not be tangible, but it is deffinately real. It's easy to be be good at something you love.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I used to try to log my trips as well, but it never really was something I could consistently keep at. Anymore, I seem to fish the same old places the same old ways and have the annual patterns "hardwired" into my long term memory. If I am fishing someplace new, I tend to reach for tactics that worked well in a similar type of fishery I have fished in the past, and lo-and-behold it tends to almost always work. Maybe that is the "6th sense" that Brookieguy referred to working for me. 

That said, logs are probably a good tool to increase your success, and I commend those with the dedication to keep them.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> I used to keep a journal years ago but it just became something that made fishing seam too scientific or somehow took away from the whole "mystique". Seams like there were just so many variables and cooincidences that it would have taken way more input info than I was willing to collect to get any valuable data back. Fishing is fun. I go whenever I can, not because certain things align.
> Of coarse, I always want to do the best I can when I do go, and that's where some kind of primal instinct kicks in. I love fishing, and I believe that the mind has a way of remembering certain factors and conditions that were occurring when certain levels of success were had.
> I'm not bragging in any sense, I just feel that when you enjoy something so much, you remember things to re-achieve the success that gave you such joy. A certain "sixth sense" is attained. It may not be tangible, but it is deffinately real. It's easy to be be good at something you love.


Nice brookieguy1.

I have a whole bunch of marked up maps with notes. That's about it.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

ScottyP said:


> In the past I tried to keep a journal, but as I started caring less and less about how many fish I caught I stopped. In theory I suppose it is a good idea but the reality for me was it was like having a homework assignment after a nice relaxing day on the water.
> 
> Once I had a fantastic day of fishing dries in the YNP Lamar area and that night, over a few beers by my campfire, tried to wax eloquent in my journal. I read the entry a few months later and about fell over laughing. That pretty much killed my 'dear fishing diary' days.


Hahah yeah thats about how I feel about it. It'd be interesting but I think I'd just laugh at it. Think I'll use it for rare occasions, sketches maybe...


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input and replies. I seem to be on the same page as most here regarding the diary option.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry, never answered your question:

I keep photos. The photos bring back vivid memories of the recent trip, then I log the experience online. These forums are my journal. Like many have also expressed, I try not to get too technical with it. Just being out in the world, testing my luck, and attempting to answer the little questions I ask myself is good enough.

The nerdiest I get is when it comes to studying the maps. Many hours have peeled away, following blue lines, studying elevation, historical data, stocking info of the target and surrounding waters, watershed info, and sometimes just a good old hunch. That's as close as I get to homework...and I still enjoy it!

(Oh yeah, and Dunkem, it's all good. Just some light-hearted ribbing.)


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ditto scotty.... its just more homework. i mark hot spots on my gps for future reference. its just like elk. ya find em. then you hunt em. with fish - i mark where i have found them and go back. then test with the finder or camera and then the hunt starts - what are they hitting today.

and loah - do you have mollys number? is it still the same one as on the restroom door of the sinclar station in bicknell. i seem to have lost it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If you use a journal you would have to stick with the same story all the time? that sucks

I have a photographic memory anyway, so I'm good to go.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> If you use a journal you would have to stick with the same story all the time? that sucks
> 
> I have a photographic memory anyway, so I'm good to go.


Haaaaaaaaaaaaa..... photographic memory thats rich. :lol:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Fishing Journal no. We diligently keep a soft water fishing log book. 

For me theres a distinct difference between a journal and log book. I see a journal more along the lines of a diary not the same as a log book but that is just me. 

The log book data we have collected on close to 400 catches over the past 7 years has proven invaluable hands down when fishing for the fish of 10,000 casts. Without the information we've collected I doubt very much we'd consistently find big fish. 

At the end of each year I'll enter all this information into a database. This allows comparison between years including sorting by year, time of year, lure, water temp, lure depth and I'm here to tell you this data alone has allowed us to consistently catch big fish and share our knowledge with other dedicated TM anglers and has helped several of them catch their PBs. Our log book entries consists of date, isolunar info, water temp, water depth, water clarity, location, lure, time of day, weather conditions, line out when trolling, including trolling lure running depth and GPS trolling speed.

So keeping a fishing log book is very beneficial especially for the spieces of fish we target. If one wants to consistency catch big fish they will work to learn and gain all the knowledge they can and a log book helps us does that. Really anyone can when you think about it catch fish and not have any fishing journal of log book. For us when soft water fishing its never about the quantity of the fish one catches for us its the quality of the fish we catch and our log book data has proven itself.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Good deal. Thats dedication, keep it up K2.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

When tiger musky fishing i used to keep notes of water elevation, color, temperature, location of catch, lure, speed, and depth. Did it for two years. I also went out when the lake was low and took a map and sketched old roads, rock piles, cars, ect. 

It made those fish a lot easier to catch


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

No disrespect K2, and I admire your dedication and knowledge in the persuit of Esox, but the legendary "fish of 10,000 casts" is none other than old trueblood, the Muskelunge. When the genes of that toothy, easily fooled Northern Pike were mixed in, it created a somewhat easier to catch fish. 
I would bet that if Utah did have any pure Muskies, you could catch them better than most!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

brookieguy1 said:


> No disrespect K2, and I admire your dedication and knowledge in the persuit of Esox, but the legendary "fish of 10,000 casts" is none other than old trueblood, the Muskelunge. When the genes of that toothy, easily fooled Northern Pike were mixed in, it created a somewhat easier to catch fish.
> I would bet that if Utah did have any pure Muskies, you could catch them better than most!


LOL thems fightin' words to K2 I'll bet. Having fished for Tigers in Utah the past few years myselfm I find them pretty difficult to catch; I love the challenge and thrill involved. I'd like the chance to get into some Musky Country a.k.a Wisconsin and try for some actual Muskies, followed by a visit to Alaska for some Norther Pike, then make a comparison. I'll add that tour to my bucket list.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

drsx said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> > No disrespect K2, and I admire your dedication and knowledge in the persuit of Esox, but the legendary "fish of 10,000 casts" is none other than old trueblood, the Muskelunge. When the genes of that toothy, easily fooled Northern Pike were mixed in, it created a somewhat easier to catch fish.
> ...


But I was soooo respectful! Hey, I give the same amount of downplay to the other tiger, the tiger trout. I'm not sure whether the brook trout polluted the brown or visa-versa, but tiger trout are dumber than dirt! Sure eat good though.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

brookieguy1 said:


> drsx said:
> 
> 
> > brookieguy1 said:
> ...


Hahahaaa, agreed on all accounts.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> When the genes of that toothy, easily fooled Northern Pike were mixed in, it created a *somewhat easier to catch fish*.


Oh really...hmmm guess your definition of 'easier to catch fish' and my definition are a titch tad-bit different...what has made catching these fish if you want to call it easier (I'll call consistent) is what we've learned and taught ourselves by consistently fishing for them. Including using a log book detailing a catch.

Now there aren't very many articles on Al Gores WWW about fishing for Tiger Muskies...lots on the pure but good luck on finding quality info on the hybrid...just not readily available. Oh and trust me, us along with other TM anglers have and will spend countless hours on the water not even to see a fish...so 'easier to catch fish' well I have to agree to disagree with ya on that one.

As a qualifier yep can anyone catch one by winging out a lure...sure...but having any consistency there after...highly doubtful. Additionally, the Utah waters with these fish aren't thousands upon thousands of acres of water...so the likely hood for a hookup is of course 'easier' when one is fishing say a fish bowl size body of water like Newton, Cottonwood, Bullock, Joes Valley etc. However, PV being only slightly larger not as 'easy'.

Not to take or hijack this thread...but a log book is beneficial for us. We've also started a log book on fishing for Walleye. Guess be it a journal, diary, or log book its all in what one desires to do too be the best they can at consistently catching quality vs. quantity of fish of one's desired preference.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

k2muskie said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> > When the genes of that toothy, easily fooled Northern Pike were mixed in, it created a *somewhat easier to catch fish*.
> ...


I bowe and concur, K2.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Although I didn’t know it at the time, keeping journals over several decades would provide me with a valuable tool, not in the sense of having a knowledge base of “techniques, lures, water and weather conditions, etc.”, but rather a tool that has allowed me to follow my growth as an outdoorsman, so to speak. Like brookieguy1 and Catherder mentioned, it wasn’t too long before that “6th sense” of memory and experiences took over.

In the beginning, it was all about catching fish, the bigger the better. I pulled this little excerpt from a very old journal I still have:

“…and the wind was blowing too hard to keep the bubble on the water for very long! Moved down passed the bridge to the cove and started with silver and gold Kastmaster, then black/yellow rooster tail. Not a stinking hit. What a wasted day! Reminder: winds out of the south BAD DAY TO FISH THE BERRY AT THE BRIDGE AND COVE!...”

This little excerpt was from 10 years later, almost to the day in late September fishing Lake Berryessa, an hour’s drive from my house:

“…sun was not to be seen. The strong winds carried the clouds on it’s own current, not unlike the waves were doing to my bobber. It was cool and I could feel the beginning of fall all around me. Fishing was slower than I had hoped for but at the end of the day I felt that welcomed calm that always comes home with me after a day on the water…”

And this little bit I wrote after my final day fishing the Berry, one of my favorite lakes in California, though I didn’t know it would be my last fishing trip there before moving back to Utah 6 years ago:

“…and sat on my favorite rock, perched some six feet above the lake. Scanning the shoreline there was not another soul to be seen. Too bad, it was a glorious day to be on the lake. South winds whipped the water to froth, whitecaps curling as far as I could see down the channel to open water. I sat my pole down beside me, looked into the small bucket that held a dozen shad minnows, and listened to them bump against the pail as they tried to find more room to swim. I smiled and cast my eyes to the sky, watching the heavy gray clouds head to the north with purpose. “It will be a cold deer hunt,” I told myself, picturing the mountains far to the north where I would be chasing muleys in a month. I became lost in thought for sometime, though it felt like only a moment had passed. Looking at my watch I had sat there for an hour, contemplating the simple things in life that always seemed to lead me to the outdoors. It would only be a matter of time until the winds would calm and the water would turn to glass, as it had so many times before. I smiled again as I heard my dad’s voice deep within me, “patience son, all things that have worth will come…in time”. I reached down and quickly snagged a large minnow, impaling my barbless hook just behind its dorsal fin. As I stood to cast, the winds softened to a whisper and my line shot out far and true. What a glorious day to be on the water…again.”

Yeah, I think there is a difference between journal and log as K2 mentioned. These days my journal is kept within and not so much on paper. It’s not that hard to bring back memories from afield and waterside when conjured up by the pictures kept sacred deep inside.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I had a log with GPS Coordinates for Ice fishing. Then my computer crashed and one of the folders that we can't retrieve contains my GPS logs. If you do keep a diary/notes, I'd suggest to not keep them on a computer.


----------

